# Holidays by the sea



## pyjamas (Jun 24, 2011)

We have booked to go away in July just before the school holidays. What are swim nappies and are they worth getting? also a UV protection swim suit?  is it easier or any better than using creams? Any other necessaries we might forget? Thanks x


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

A swim nappy will just stop any solids escaping! We have reusable ones as we use cloth nappies anyway so just went with the same for swim nappies. I guess if you're in the sea it probably won't make any odds as we pump all the sewage out there anyway! But pools definitely.
I honk a uv suit is better as just less faffy than having yo apply cream everywhere and often!


----------



## Jessica7 (Sep 1, 2014)

My recommendation would be to get a size bigger than you think you will need in a uv suit. They offer great protection but are a pain to get on if a bit snug. We had an all in one which means no areas can get any sneaky sun BUT the whole thing has to come off if they need a new nappy, plus a two piece which was more of a faff to get on but much easier nappy changers!!


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

We just slapped the factor 50 on and she wore an all in one or swim cosy. Always sun hat and she loves wearing her sunnies too!
We went swim nappy underneath to start but got a few soaked tops when forgot and went to carry her as they don't hold in the wee at all! 
Our LO wasn't keen on going in sea so put a normal nappy on underneath when just playing on the beach.


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Something I've read but am yet to try out (waiting for more   )
Is to take talc & rub all over which supposedly gets sand off easily!

Blossom seems afraid of the sea so we just used normal nappy and she wore an all in one cotton summer suit so only had arms, face & feet to apply cream to. These had added bonus of being loose & cool plus poppers for easy access at nappy changes. I loved these last summer so took few extras to change into when needed. 

We also took a 'half' tent shade thing which was great (when she actually sat still lol)
Oh and I love the sun hats with the long bit at the back to cover neck. 

Have fun!


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

I saw a fantastic tip re beach and babies who are not yet walking. Take a double or Kingsize fitted sheet with you then basically position your various parafanalia in each corner and pull the sheet corners up over it, so things like a cool bag, changing bag etc. It basically then forms a nice contained area for them to sit or crawl around in! Genius!


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

What a fantastic idea!


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Genius isn't it as takes up no real space and lightweight! Would work well at the park too or even the garden!


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

After a lovely day at the beach I can confirm talc worked a treat!


----------



## Forgetmenot (Jun 22, 2010)

We go to the beach all the time and little one loves it!
We have a littlelife beach shelter which is amazing.... Dh brought it for me a few years ago as I fry in the sun.  Lb eats his lunch and shelters in there.... Would recommend.
We lather him up in sun screan and seems to be working!

He loves it!

We have brought neoprene shoes for the beach too.... These are fab for paddling and protecting his feet!!


----------

